# Found baby pigeon(Chester)uk



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi there,
This is my first post on this forum,
Last Thursday 5th January my daughter and her friend whilst walking through the city centre came across this baby on the road,they waited around for a while to make sure he didn't come to any harm,also to see if his mum or dad come back,they looked around,and in a place that's usually full of pigeons couldn't see any,only seagulls who they feared might attack him,so they made the difficult decision to fetch him home,we have put him/her in a pet carrier with some old towel's and some water and wild bird seed,he is eating the seed by himself and also drinking,
After reading on here I've also been giving him defrosted frozen peas,corn and today bought some egg food which I mixed with abit of water,It's only been 4 day's and we are already attach to the little one,
My intention in the beginning was to return him to the wild but after reading different things I fear that he wouldn't survive,we live in a terraced house with a back yard,my next door neighbour feeds the birds which also include pigeons,was hoping I could real ease him when he's old enough in my garden ,
Don't know what to do for the best,take him to a rescue centre before we get to attached or release him round here,where I could watch over him,
Forgot to mention I have 2 elderly cats and 3 dogs (Yorkshire terriers)my dogs seem OK with him,when I'm feeding him they seem curious,the cat sleeps on top of the cage he's in,
Any advice would be greatly appreciated,
I am guessing he is around 3weeks old judging by pictures I've seen on Internet,what do you guys think?
He/she has a limp,but does appear a little better today than it was 2 days ago,


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> Hi there,
> This is my first post on this forum,
> Last Thursday 5th January my daughter and her friend whilst walking through the city centre came across this baby on the road,they waited around for a while to make sure he didn't come to any harm,also to see if his mum or dad to come back they looked around,and in a place that's usually full of pigeons couldn't see any,only seagulls who they feared might attack him,so they made the difficult decision to fetch him home,we have put him/her in a pet carrier with some old towel's and some water and wild bird seed,he is eating the seed by himself and also drinking,
> After reading on here I've also been giving him defrosted frozen peas,corn and today bought some egg food which I mixed with abit of water,It's only been 4 day's and we are already attach to the little one,
> ...


Thank you for rescuing him .

Don't return him to the wild he won't last outside also keep him away from your cats and dogs. If even by accident they bite him it can be fatal..

You have 3 options-
1) give him to a rescue group( make sure that that they are legit and save and treat pigeons before you give!)

2)Keep him as a pet ( if you hand raise him you will never be able to release him though). I suggest you get him a mate when he older if you decide to keep him as a pet.

3) Release him yourself when he is older but you must do it correctly. You have to keep with pigeons and release them together. Birds have better survival in flocks. You have to gave them some months for the pigeons to bond and learn how to fly. Keep them in a balcony and feed and give them water. Once they are old enough they will fly away but still keep food and water for them. Also check for predators. This is method is called soft releasing which you read about more here.


Feel free to ask more questions if you have any more =).


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> Thank you for rescuing him .
> 
> Don't return him to the wild he won't last outside also keep him away from your cats and dogs. If even by accident they bite him it can be fatal..
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your reply,how old do you think he is?
I will look into the soft release,and also the rescue centre,
I don't think keeping him would be an option,with all the pets that I have,
Wish we could,love the little bird already


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

If you are on Facebook, I advise going to the UK group Pigeon Rescue and Protection UK

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

Network of almost entirely UK rescuers. May be (or not) someone in your area,


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> Thankyou for your reply,how old do you think he is?
> I will look into the soft release,and also the rescue centre,
> I don't think keeping him would be an option,with all the pets that I have,
> Wish we could,love the little bird already


He looks about 3 weeks to me =). So your right about the age.

For soft release it would take a lot of time and effort though =/. Cause you have to teach him how to eat seed and get other pigeons (the feral type). But advantage is you get to see him grow up  !

If you can't handle it you can always give him to a rescue center instead =). They will do there job and release him when he gets older. Just be careful on which center you give him too cause some are bad and will use him as food for other birds or euthanize.

As pet you can keep him if you want to that is. You just have to make sure your cats and dogs can't get to him and hurt him.Pigeons aren't really hard to take care of and are a joy to have . You just need to give him some flight time /company +pigeon seed mix with p robotics vitamins etc.


Hope you get to make a nice final decision and that the baby pigeon is happy .


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

John_D said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are on Facebook, I advise going to the UK group Pigeon Rescue and Protection UK
> 
> ...


Thankyou I'll check their page,thankyou for the link.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> He looks about 3 weeks to me =). So your right about the age.
> 
> For soft release it would take a lot of time and effort though =/. Cause you have to teach him how to eat seed and get other pigeons (the feral type). But advantage is you get to see him grow up  !
> 
> ...


thankyou for all your help,
I have a big decision to make,when u say flying time do you mean in an aviary or letting him out?,sorry if it a silly question,to fly round where we live,I would love to see him grow up,I just want to do the right thing for him,my emotions are getting the better of me,those little brown eyes have melted my heart,so that's why you all love them so much,


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> thankyou for all your help,
> I have a big decision to make,when u say flying time do you mean in an aviary or letting him out?,sorry if it a silly question,to fly round where we live,I would love to see him grow up,I just want to do the right thing for him,my emotions are getting the better of me,those little brown eyes have melted my heart,so that's why you all love them so much,



For flight time aviary would be nice and much safer than letting him out =).
Cause he goes outside alone he could get lost and a predator would get to him .

Aviary would work both for using as training ground for soft release( with flock) or keeping him as a pet.

You can also let him get flight time in your house. I would let my pigeons out of the cage in a room so they can fly and exercise their wings. Just make sure there are no hazards( fan being on or predator animals).

You can take your time to decide there is no rush. If you need help with care or anything else feel free to ask.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> For flight time aviary would be nice and much safer than letting him out =).
> Cause he goes outside alone he could get lost and a predator would get to him .
> 
> Aviary would work both for using as training ground for soft release( with flock) or keeping him as a pet.
> ...


thankyou,


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with the others, flight time in an aviary or home is safer. A lone pigeon is luch for a number of predators. Why dont you just adopt him? Ferals make great pets. He will not have the socialization of other birds and street smarts. How about getting him a friend or two when he gets older, since he has melted your heart? Our first pigeon was a nonreleasable feral who was the love of our lives.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Agree with the others, flight time in an aviary or home is safer. A lone pigeon is luch for a number of predators. Why dont you just adopt him? Ferals make great pets. He will not have the socialization of other birds and street smarts. How about getting him a friend or two when he gets older, since he has melted your heart? Our first pigeon was a nonreleasable feral who was the love of our lives.


He certainly has stolen my heart and my daughters,would love to keep him,got to try and convince my husband,
Here are some more pictures I took before,how do I upload more than one photo? at the same time can I ask
If you can see on this picture he has what feels like a little scab on his head and when feel it ,it feels as if it's a little lump,
Could of been from falling before we found him,but is looking abit more red than before,
Any advice on what to do or what it could be,doesn't seem to be bothering him,


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> View attachment 46762
> 
> He certainly has stolen my heart and my daughters,would love to keep him,got to try and convince my husband,
> Here are some more pictures I took before,how do I upload more than one photo? at the same time can I ask
> ...


I think its just from falling. You can put some antibotic (cream/gel) or vaseline just make sure not to put it near the eyes( cause it is sensitive). It should heal quickly.

Here is a simple check up you can do-
Check his throat with flash light( it should be pink and have no yellow growths ). 
check for any bumps.
Look for any discharge from nostrils or eyes
See if he is eating drinking and looks active ( if he looks very sleepy all the time and is not active means something is wrong).
see if there are worms in the poop .


If anything stands out please let us know so that we can assist =).


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> I think its just from falling. You can put some antibotic (cream/gel) or vaseline just make sure not to put it near the eyes( cause it is sensitive). It should heal quickly.
> 
> Here is a simple check up you can do-
> Check his throat with flash light( it should be pink and have no yellow growths ).
> ...


Hi dotty,
Thanks for the advice I'll have a look for these things tomorrow when the lighting is better,I'll keep you posted.
He does seem to lie down a lot but I'm guessing cause he's in a temperary accommodation and like all baby's both animal and human sleep when they have fed,he is active when I come near the cage or take him out,he's started to flap his wings abit now,have looked at his poo,there doesn't appear to be anything from what I've seen,but I wasn't looking for worms,havnt got any antibiotic cream at the moment or Vaseline,I do have some inodine the type of stuff the vet uses in surgery to kill bacteria,I bout it for the dog with a skin problem,


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> Hi dotty,
> Thanks for the advice I'll have a look for these things tomorrow when the lighting is better,I'll keep you posted.
> He does seem to lie down a lot but I'm guessing cause he's in a temperary accommodation and like all baby's both animal and human sleep when they have fed,he is active when I come near the cage or take him out,he's started to flap his wings abit now,have looked at his poo,there doesn't appear to be anything from what I've seen,but I wasn't looking for worms,havnt got any antibiotic cream at the moment or Vaseline,I do have some inodine the type of stuff the vet uses in surgery to kill bacteria,I bout it for the dog with a skin problem,



Its normal for baby pigeons to sit most of day =). I meant if only sleeps the whole day( not eating/drinking) and looks sick. But he is active and flapping his wings so that is good.

You can use inodine then. You can check for worms by putting a glove on your hand and using the flash light. 

You spread the poop and if you see white long stringy things its worms.
But some worms you can't see with your eyes.

But if he is gaining weight and is not super skinny or looking weak he most likely doesn't have any =).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The lack of feathers on head and around the face indicate that he may well have canker. I would treat with Metronidazole for 7 to 10 days, 30 mg. once daily. 
Can you look way down his throat with a flashlight and see if you can see anything?


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> The lack of feathers on head and around the face indicate that he may well have canker. I would treat with Metronidazole for 7 to 10 days, 30 mg. once daily.
> Can you look way down his throat with a flashlight and see if you can see anything?


Yes I'll have a look,


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

looks like I'm slowly talking my husband into keeping him as a pet not quite there yet,my brother said he would make me an aviary for him in the back yard,what medicine do I need to give him/her,as a routine like worming,anything else,as I'm new to pigeons,had a budgie for 18yrs,
Had a look in his mouth couldn't see any canker on initial examination,gonna get my daughter to hold him,while I have another look,
Also looked at his droppings by spreading out on a towel.dont think I can see any worms.but should I get wormer and treat anyway?is it a standard bird wormer you can buy in the pet shop?or does it have to be especially for pigeons?here is a picture of his poop💩You've probably all seen many of these,
Just wondered if you all could seen any worms in his/her poop😊
Thanks for all your help,like I said I'm hoping to be a new pigeon mummy.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> looks like I'm slowly talking my husband into keeping him as a pet not quite there yet,my brother said he would make me an aviary for him in the back yard,what medicine do I need to give him/her,as a routine like worming,anything else,as I'm new to pigeons,had a budgie for 18yrs,
> Had a look in his mouth couldn't see any canker on initial examination,gonna get my daughter to hold him,while I have another look,
> Also looked at his droppings by spreading out on a towel.dont think I can see any worms.but should I get wormer and treat anyway?is it a standard bird wormer you can buy in the pet shop?or does it have to be especially for pigeons?here is a picture of his poop&#55357;&#56489;You've probably all seen many of these,
> Just wondered if you all could seen any worms in his/her poop&#55357;&#56842;
> Thanks for all your help,like I said I'm hoping to be a new pigeon mummy.


Poop looks fine to me too =). Seems healthy.
But can you get a pic of it on a hard surface ?
Just for clarity.

Since he is very young you shouldn't worm him. De wormers are toxic. Best to give him when he is fully feathered/(6 weeks of age).

As for the medication for worming get one made for pigeons. That is the best and safest option. I am sure you can find some where you live/ or some pet shops. The dosage and how much will be written on the box.


For canker it isn't always present in the throat. Can you take more pics of him ? Is there any discharge from the eyes ? How is his breathing ? Any yellow urates ?

These are symptoms of canker-

•Visible lump in the neck or navel area.
•Stretched skin over site of lesion.
•Cheesy growth in mouth or throat.
•Patches of baldness around neck and mouth .
•Slow blinking
•Ruffled feathers
•Loose watery droppings
•Excessive thirst
•Loss of appetite
•Loss of weight


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Young birds shouldn't be wormed till they are 3-4 months of age, unless you knew that worms were a problem with a particular bird. There are some wormers out there that aren't safe for pigeons.
As was mentioned, canker doesn't always show in the throat. I would treat with Metro.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Young birds shouldn't be wormed till they are 3-4 months of age, unless you knew that worms were a problem with a particular bird. There are some wormers out there that aren't safe for pigeons.
> As was mentioned, canker doesn't always show in the throat. I would treat with Metro.


Can you only get metronidazole from the vet?I know I've had it for the dogs,


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you have any tropical fish stores in the area, they usually sell a product called Fishzole. It's for tropical fish, but is Metronidazole, and you can use it. Of course you don't go by the directions on the bottle. It's usually 250 mg, per tablet, and you want to give about 30 mg once daily for 7 to 10 days. I usually do the 10 days to make sure. It can sometimes take longer. When you buy the Fishzole, you need to make sure that there is nothing else in it.
Ya know what, I just noticed that you are in the UK. Don't know that you can get it there. I think they often use the Spartrix. I don't have as good luck with that. 

Facebook Page Rescue group in the UK
If you are on Facebook, I suggest you join the Pigeon Rescue group which is a network of rescuers and some rescue centres in the UK:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/
They would know what they have there and where to get it. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> If you have any tropical fish stores in the area, they usually sell a product called Fishzole. It's for tropical fish, but is Metronidazole, and you can use it. Of course you don't go by the directions on the bottle. It's usually 250 mg, per tablet, and you want to give about 30 mg once daily for 7 to 10 days. I usually do the 10 days to make sure. It can sometimes take longer. When you buy the Fishzole, you need to make sure that there is nothing else in it.
> Ya know what, I just noticed that you are in the UK. Don't know that you can get it there. I think they often use the Spartrix. I don't have as good luck with that.
> 
> Facebook Page Rescue group in the UK
> ...


would you treat him for canker anyway without a diagnosis as I don't wanna take him to the vet just yet.although they are all very nice at my vets,you don't know what they will be like with a feral pigeon I just found on the street,
They would probably be ok,
He has little balding on his head and neck.I thought this was cause he was so young and hadn't got all his feathers,his eyes and nose seem to be ok no discharge,don't see any visible lumps round his neck,unless,your going to laugh at me,do pigeons have an Adams apple in the throat I can feel a lump round about there,he does have a little lump on the top of his head.
I will post some pictures of him tomorrow,
How do I post multiple pictures?
One more thing before I check out for the night,
As I'm still learning about pigeons,
He did a poop tonight here is a picture below is it sometimes meant to be like that,


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> would you treat him for canker anyway without a diagnosis as I don't wanna take him to the vet just yet.although they are all very nice at my vets,you don't know what they will be like with a feral pigeon I just found on the street,
> They would probably be ok,
> He has little balding on his head and neck.I thought this was cause he was so young and hadn't got all his feathers,his eyes and nose seem to be ok no discharge,don't see any visible lumps round his neck,unless,your going to laugh at me,do pigeons have an Adams apple in the throat I can feel a lump round about there,he does have a little lump on the top of his head.
> I will post some pictures of him tomorrow,
> ...


Pigeons have a crop. It is where they store food. It is a like a bag.You can feel the food when you touch it.
Some pics-
https://www.google.ae/search?q=pige...RQKHaszCB0QsAQIFw#tbm=isch&q=baby+pigeon+crop

You should treat him if he is showing signs of illness/symptoms of canker.

If he is eating/drinking and showing no discomfort he probably is fine.

however If he is showing discomfort and looks unwell(not eating drinking +fluffed up+ sleeping and shaking head) you should start treating him.

If you do want to take him to the vet to analyze( make sure vet specializes in avian) tell them the pigeon is your pet. Never leave the vet alone with the bird also . They will euthanize it.

Pigeon poop consists of 2 parts ( solids and liquids)
Are the urates (liquid) white ? From the picture urates looks transparent.
He is drinking enough and eating enough?

For pics you can also post links of them or insert pics in the new post.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> Pigeons have a crop. It is where they store food. It is a like a bag.You can feel the food when you touch it.
> Some pics-
> https://www.google.ae/search?q=pige...RQKHaszCB0QsAQIFw#tbm=isch&q=baby+pigeon+crop
> 
> ...


The liquid was transparent,I don't think since we rescued him that I've seen him poo with white in it,its Usually just brown ,he does seem to be eating a lot of seeds on his own,and drinking,and I've been feeding him some extra by hand,peas and corn,I also bought some egg food from the pet store,I've put some of that in a dish too for him to eat himself,he's eating ok himself,but would you advise to hand feed him extra?if so how often?
Yes I can feel the crop,this lump is further up the neck in the middle of the throat,could it be the trachea or neck bone I'm feeling?
Like we have a lump in our throat,sorry for all the silly questions?I am a complete beginner,thanks for your help,he doesn't seem to be in any discomfort or look sick infact he's quite lively inbetween sleeping,


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> The liquid was transparent,I don't think since we rescued him that I've seen him poo with white in it,its Usually just brown ,he does seem to be eating a lot of seeds on his own,and drinking,and I've been feeding him some extra by hand,peas and corn,I also bought some egg food from the pet store,I've put some of that in a dish too for him to eat himself,he's eating ok himself,but would you advise to hand feed him extra?if so how often?
> Yes I can feel the crop,this lump is further up the neck in the middle of the throat,could it be the trachea or neck bone I'm feeling?
> Like we have a lump in our throat,sorry for all the silly questions?I am a complete beginner,thanks for your help,he doesn't seem to be in any discomfort or look sick infancy he's quite lovely inbetween sleeping,


Some advice concerning nutrition-
Get him some good pigeon mix and +vitamins + grit+calcium+probotics( you can give him a little amount of greek yogurt everyday / 1 garlic pill a day).
Without vitamins and calcium there will be deficiencies. You can give all of these mixed in his seed. But for things like Greek yogurt and garlic pill you have to put it in his mouth and not mix with the seed.

In his water you can add some apple sauce (unsweetened). It will help with ph of his crop.

Let me know if the poop changes.

Like is the lump small (round)? Is it something like a tumor ? Does he have difficulty breathing? Mouth is open or he looks like he is wheezing?
If you feel something hard and long it could just be his neck bone.
Pics of lump would help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Unless it is from a deficiency, that much feather loss around the face usually means canker. No, it isn't normal for him to not have feathers there when he is as feathered out as he is. Something is wrong. That dropping isn't normal either.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Unless it is from a deficiency, that much feather loss around the face usually means canker. No, it isn't normal for him to not have feathers there when he is as feathered out as he is. Something is wrong. That dropping isn't normal either.


so you would advice to see if I can purchase some metronidazole or something similar?and try all the things that dotty mentioned in her post regarding feed,this will probably help with his poo I hope,
He was bald when we found him last thursday,


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> Some advice concerning nutrition-
> Get him some good pigeon mix and +vitamins + grit+calcium+probotics( you can give him a little amount of greek yogurt everyday / 1 garlic pill a day).
> Without vitamins and calcium there will be deficiencies. You can give all of these mixed in his seed. But for things like Greek yogurt and garlic pill you have to put it in his mouth and not mix with the seed.
> 
> ...


I got hold of what food I could,when we first rescued him,thought the egg food had all the vitamins in ii,if we are keeping him I will be getting all the correct stuff,
I just felt what I thought was a lump earlier in his neck,and followed it all the way up to his head,so I'm pretty sure it's his neck bone lol,
So if he's roughly 4 weeks old,when should underneath his wings be fully covered and his tail feathers fully grown,
I'm abit worried now about the deficiency that jay3 mentioned,will getting all them foods help?.
I will post some pictures tomorrow of him/her
I keep calling the baby a him.how do you tell at this age what sex it is?


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> I got hold of what food I could,when we first rescued him,thought the egg food had all the vitamins in ii,if we are keeping him I will be getting all the correct stuff,
> I just felt what I thought was a lump earlier in his neck,and followed it all the way up to his head,so I'm pretty sure it's his neck bone lol,
> So if he's roughly 4 weeks old,when should underneath his wings be fully covered and his tail feathers fully grown,
> I'm abit worried now about the deficiency that jay3 mentioned,will getting all them foods help?.
> ...



Here is pigeon age chart showing growth-
http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

If he does have deficiency giving him what I told you will help him recover. 


You can't tell the gender at a young age. You can tell when he is older by behavior. Males are more aggressive and will peck + try to court.
Females will start laying eggs for you.

A mirror test is another method-
A male will peck and coo at his reflection while female will be uninterested.

But most accurate is doing a gender/dna test on the bird.

Regarding medication its good having it in case something goes wrong or he begins showing symptoms of canker.

Medications for canker are-
Spartix Tablets Emtryl 
metro (Flagyl)
Fishzole.

If you want I can pm you a health kit in case you get more rescues or if you bird ever gets sick.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can be sure of what sex it is. Even when they are older, many have been wrong. The vitamins should help if he is deficient in any vitamins. Could be a vitamin A deficiency.

What you are feeling is most likely his neck bone. I would treat for canker though.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> Here is pigeon age chart showing growth-
> http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm
> 
> If he does have deficiency giving him what I told you will help him recover.
> ...


Thank you for all your help,yes that would be helpful,
I'll search for some stuff tomorrow,


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> You can be sure of what sex it is. Even when they are older, many have been wrong. The vitamins should help if he is deficient in any vitamins. Could be a vitamin A deficiency.
> 
> What you are feeling is most likely his neck bone. I would treat for canker though.


thank you for your help,so if I get a good pigeon food,do you have to add the vitamins seperatly?


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> thank you for your help,so if I get a good pigeon food,do you have to add the vitamins seperatly?


You mix it with the bird seed .No need to give it separately. If that is what your asking.

As jay said pigeon mix alone isn't nutrionally sound you have to add things in it.

I give my pigeons vitamins( liquid form) by putting some drops on seed or sometimes in their water.

I will pm you the health kit =).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sarah k said:


> thank you for your help,so if I get a good pigeon food,do you have to add the vitamins seperatly?


Even a good pigeon mix won't give them the vitamins they need. Seeds are low in vitamins.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Last night I ordered this from amazon to treat canker,
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B005FVAZP4/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Will be arriving tomorrow,
Got to see if I can get some pigeon food from one of our popular pet stores in the UK pets at home,
So I also need grit,
What else as regards to the vitamins?,
I will get the stuff for the health kit when I'm abit more organised,I've been ringing round our pet stores for pigeon food,haven't come across a place yet that stocks it.
I rang one place,the man said to find out what type of feed you would recommend for a youngster,
Then he could try to order some,but wouldn't get it till next Friday,which is no good,
He needs something now,
Same problem with amazon will have to wait unless I can get 1 day delivarie,


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Standard pet stores don't generally stock pigeon food. Unless you are fortunate to have a feed and grain store in your area it's probably going to have to be ordered.

A temporary measure would be wild bird food of the seeds and grain type.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

John_D said:


> Standard pet stores don't generally stock pigeon food. Unless you are fortunate to have a feed and grain store in your area it's probably going to have to be ordered.
> 
> A temporary measure would be wild bird food of the seeds and grain type.


Thanks for you reply,I have some wild bird seed that he's been eating that I bought when we rescued him,so I will order standard pigeon food 
So it doesn't have to be especially formulated for youngsters then?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's just pigeon feed. A pigeon and dove mix would be okay if you were to add to it. That may be easier to find. To it you could add split peas, lentils, a bit of safflower seed, a small amount of brown rice, some cracked corn. Those things can even be added to a wild bird mix to make it better.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> It's just pigeon feed. A pigeon and dove mix would be okay if you were to add to it. That may be easier to find. To it you could add split peas, lentils, a bit of safflower seed, a small amount of brown rice, some cracked corn. Those things can even be added to a wild bird mix to make it better.


ordered these on amazon,

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00B3YUO6C/ref=ox_sc_act_image_2?smid=A2Q2BRSBS1YR2A&psc=1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00B3YUO6C/ref=ox_sc_act_image_2?smid=A2Q2BRSBS1YR2A&psc=1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00JG2VELM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They will take awhile to arrive though that's the trouble.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Bit concerned about something I read on the rspb website about keeping wild birds,
That it's illegal and you maybe fined or need a licence,
I'm in the uk,can anyone put my mind at rest cause I'm planning on keeping him as a pet,


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> Bit concerned about something I read on the rspb website about keeping wild birds,
> That it's illegal and you maybe fined or need a licence,
> I'm in the uk,can anyone put my mind at rest cause I'm planning on keeping him as a pet,


Your not gonna get fined or anything and you don't need a license.

Pigeons are common everywhere and unless it is some special native bird/ animal you don't need it.

Happy to know you decided to keep him as a pet =).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons are not a protected species. They are talking about native birds.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

This is what our govement website says

From the GOV,

Keep wild disabled birds properly
If you want to keep a wild bird that you think couldn’t survive in the wild (known as a ‘wild disabled bird’), you must be able to prove it’s ‘unfit for release’.

You’ll need to consult a vet with experience in wild birds. You must get a statement from the vet saying the animal is unlikely to survive in the wild.

While looking after the bird, you must:
provide appropriate veterinary treatment for any injuries
keep it in a cage where it can spread its wings in every direction
care for it so it can fend for itself when released
You must also meet the bird’s welfare needs and not cause it any unnecessary suffering.

You could be prosecuted and fined if you don’t meet the bird’s welfare needs or if you cause it any unnecessary suffering.

You must release the bird back into the wild once it’s fit to release.


I know I'm making a big deal about it,I just suffer from anxiety and I wouldn't want to get in trouble.
I phoned up an avian vet and she adviced the best thing would be to take him the RSPCA,
I should have done it in the beginning now I've fell in love with the little fella.do you know of any members here on this website who have rescued a feral he UK and kept as a pet?

Also today the Spatix tablets came it said to give a youngster half a tablet but it doesn't say how long for or how many times a day,


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would just keep the pigeon and not worry about it. Please just enjoy him and not worry. The govt isnt after people who rescue pigeons. RSPCA might euthanize him. His odds in having a long happy life are good with you and very low if released back into the wild where pigeons are food for predators. Plus nobody can know it isnt a domestic bird unless you tell them.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Would just keep the pigeon and not worry about it. Please just enjoy him and not worry. The govt isnt after people who rescue pigeons. RSPCA might euthanize him. His odds in having a long happy life are good with you and very low if released back into the wild where pigeons are food for predators. Plus nobody can know it isnt a domestic bird unless you tell them.


Hi When I was talking my husband into keeping him,he said if you are going to build an avairy you should mention to the neighbours so I told them both and showed them him and that he may not survive so I'm gonna give him a good home,they seemed OK,
But it's very hard to trust people,
I do get myself in a right state and worry over things,


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> Hi When I was talking my husband into keeping him,he said if you are going to build an avairy you should mention to the neighbours so I told them both and showed them him and that he may not survive so I'm gonna give him a good home,they seemed OK,
> But it's very hard to trust people,
> I do get myself in a right state and worry over things,


No one is gonna come after you to fine you over a pigeon . You just need to be careful if you ever take him to a vet(cause they might euthanize) and make sure he doesn't escape.

Those are the only 2 things to worry about other than that there is nothing.

Just relax and enjoy your bird. It will be fun watching him grow =).
He will be affectionate to you when he grows up .

Let us know how he is doing as he grows !


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> No one is gonna come after you to fine you over a pigeon . You just need to be careful if you ever take him to a vet(cause they might euthanize) and make sure he doesn't escape.
> 
> Those are the only 2 things to worry about other than that there is nothing.
> 
> ...


I thank all of you for your kindness and advice,
But it looks like I will probably have to let him go,
I rang the rspca because the anxiety I feel is overwhelming
As I thought they said on the phone they don't advise to keep as a pet.she took all my details and said they would contact me by phone,
Told them I've bought all the food for him,and how attached we are to him.
But I know what they are gonna say,
Nobody knows what. Anxiety is like unless they suffer from it.
Maybe it is the best for him maybe to go in a rehab,
Guess I'll have to feed the pigeons in Chester with the food I bought

I'm not sorry we rescued him but I'm sorry my daughter brought him home.



Signed the crazy woman from the uk,


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> I thank all of you for your kindness and advice,
> But it looks like I will probably have to let him go,
> I rang the rspca because the anxiety I feel is overwhelming
> As I thought they said on the phone they don't advise to keep as a pet.she took all my details and said they would contact me by phone,
> ...



Don't give him away. Why did you change you mind so suddenly ?
rspca doesn't like pigeons and will euthanize him. 

He can have the same happiness with you he doesn't need to go to a shelter/rehab center. Some people even claim they save pigeons when they give them to falcons or other cruel purposes.

Look I suffer from anxiety myself and I know how you feel. But this isn't the right way to deal with it. I was in a similar situation once but I told myself if I gave them away who knows what will happen ? Not everyone is kind to pigeons. You will keep on thinking whether you did the right thing on not.

If you need someone to talk to you can pm me. Plus there are medications to help with anxiety. I think you need to take a deep breath cause when people are stressed they make decisions without thinking.

If you can't handle him at least give him to the right place that cares for pigeons. Not some shelter for cats and dogs who barley know anything about pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with Dotty. What is it that you are nervous about. What is making you feel anxious?


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> I agree with Dotty. What is it that you are nervous about. What is making you feel anxious?


because I read that on the gov website and it scared me that if anyone for any reason reported it that I might get in trouble,I kinda thought ringing the rspca would take some of that anxiety away,but doing that has just made me worse,I'm also talking to the members on the Facebook page for pigeon rescuers,they said ring them back and tell them that you are talking to experienced pigeon rescuers and they are advising me on how to best release and or if not successful,that they are advising me on rescue centres,
So he still said the officer will ring me in the morning maybe to give advise on rescue places,so sill don't know if after he phones me if he is still gonna come out. To check him,cause I mention the balding on his head and that I was giving him medication,I could take him to my vet if he says he might need treatment,
His little head was looking better since I got him anyway I,be been bathing it with warm water.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> because I read that on the gov website and it scared me that if anyone for any reason reported it that I might get in trouble,I kinda thought ringing the rspca would take some of that anxiety away,but doing that has just made me worse,I'm also talking to the members on the Facebook page for pigeon rescuers,they said ring them back and tell them that you are talking to experienced pigeon rescuers and they are advising me on how to best release and or if not successful,that they are advising me on rescue centres,
> So he still said the officer will ring me in the morning maybe to give advise on rescue places,so sill don't know if after he phones me if he is still gonna come out. To check him,cause I mention the balding on his head and that I was giving him medication,I could take him to my vet if he says he might need treatment,
> His little head was looking better since I got him anyway I,be been bathing it with warm water.



So is everything fine now ? Your keeping him ?
The rspca officer left and won't come back ?

glad to know his head is better !


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> So is everything fine now ? Your keeping him ?
> The rspca officer left and won't come back ?
> 
> glad to know his head is better !


they are still ringing me in the morning don't know if he'll say he still wants to come out,or what he'll say on the phone,


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> they are still ringing me in the morning don't know if he'll say he still wants to come out,or what he'll say on the phone,


He will probably just give you advise on the phone.

You just listen to him but don't follow through with the advise.
Like don't give the baby pigeon to anyone.

Very small thing that happened. It isn't a big deal so don't take too much stress over it.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Let us know what happens and if you need help


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm glad you're not handing him over to the rspca - did you see their annual euthanasia report on Facebook recently and some of the pathetic reasons why they put dogs and puppies down? If they do that to dogs goodness knows how many pigeons they cull. It's good you're on the fb group and thank you for taking this little guy in - he will heal in time and look pretty normal.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> Let us know what happens and if you need help


Will do not looking forward to them ringing incase they still come out.
Found a post on the rescue page,someone was saying they rescued a baby pigeon in Chester where we are from he said an old man was setting his dog on it,they took it home and it died,
And that's what could happen if you released him,


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> Will do not looking forward to them ringing incase they still come out.
> Found a post on the rescue page,someone was saying they rescued a baby pigeon in Chester where we are from he said an old man was setting his dog on it,they took it home and it died,
> And that's what could happen if you released him,



RSPCA can't take the bird from you. They can only talk about the bird but other than that they have no right to take him from you.

Their advise does more bad than good. What I meant to say was you just pretend to listen to them so they will leave you and the pigeon alone.

Don't actually listen to them or follow through their suggestions. This forum is filled people who know much better than the RSCPA officer. 

Some people are just cruel. Its good a sweet person like you found him in time. Who knows what would happened if you didn't take him home.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> RSPCA can't take the bird from you. They can only talk about the bird but other than that they have no right to take him from you.
> 
> Their advise does more bad than good. What I meant to say was you just pretend to listen to them so they will leave you and the pigeon alone.
> 
> ...


Just incase he does come round 
The lump I was talking about on his head
Here is a picture sorry it's not clearer
He has it when we rescued him 
It seems like it dried up,the yellow on his beak is egg food,


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Maybe clearer picture.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Also his poop is still browny kaki colour but with clear water,
I was looking at the egg food I've been feeding him and it has all the vitamins in
Here
He's been on it for about a week,sorry for all the multiple post it will only let me post 1 picture at a time.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> Just incase he does come round
> The lump I was talking about on his head
> Here is a picture sorry it's not clearer
> He has it when we rescued him
> It seems like it dried up,the yellow on his beak is egg food,


That shall heal by itself. Just clean it regularly . You can apply some Vaseline or antibiotic cream to help even further.Should be gone in a few days/week.

No need to see a vet about it =).


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> Also his poop is still browny kaki colour but with clear water,
> I was looking at the egg food I've been feeding him and it has all the vitamins in
> Here
> He's been on it for about a week,sorry for all the multiple post it will only let me post 1 picture at a time.



Is he looking ill ?
How about his food and water intake ?


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> Is he looking ill ?
> How about his food and water intake ?


no he doesn't look ill,he's eating well and drinking,he does drink quite abit,also that egg food is mixed with abit of water,
So maybe to much water,but he's very perky,


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> no he doesn't look ill,he's eating well and drinking,he does drink quite abit,also that egg food is mixed with abit of water,
> So maybe to much water,but he's very perky,


The urates are transparent or white ?


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> The urates are transparent or white ?


I take it unrated are the out part of the poo?
If so browny kaki in the middle transparent on the outside,


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you get him bird vitamins? The egg food isn't enough.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> I take it unrated are the out part of the poo?
> If so browny kaki in the middle transparent on the outside,


Is there a pet shop near by you can get bird vitamins until your amazon delivery comes ?

I use a vitamin mixture made for parrots since I can't find any in my area made for pigeons.

Get one that has all vitamins. One that has few won't be enough.

Give him some Greek yogurt and applesauce for babies(unsweetened) +egg food until then.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

What I use -
http://www.dubaipetfood.com/shop/beaphar-multi-vit-parrots-3699p.html


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> Is there a pet shop near by you can get bird vitamins until your amazon delivery comes ?
> 
> I use a vitamin mixture made for parrots since I can't find any in my area made for pigeons.
> 
> ...


If I can't get the jarred baby food I could make my own apple sauce 
How much and how often?also how much yoghurt?natural yoghurt?


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> If I can't get the jarred baby food I could make my own apple sauce
> How much and how often?also how much yoghurt?natural yoghurt?


For apple sauce put one teaspoon in water and mix it and then let him drink.

Yogurt you just use your finger and put small amount in his mouth. Better if yogurt is full fat. It can be the normal one or greek.

Do this everyday.

You can also give him garlic pill. Put one pill in his mouth each day.

Also for vitamins you can check your local pharmacy. I think they should have a mixture containing everything.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

RSPCA man rang me this morning,said he had a busy schedule that he would call to see me in the afternoon,at which point I told him I would like to rehabilitate him myself,with the help of experienced rescuers and rehabers who were give me lots of advice,he then said he was happy to leave it with me,but did mention the legal standing on you must rehabilitate as a view to release,
I would like to try if I could at some point to release,at least if he won't go I will have tried,
And if he won't go then I will keep him,


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If you keep him which is ok no one will know it isnt a domestic bird unless you tell them. By the time he is old enough to release he will be bonded to humans and a pigeon in captivity can have a longer happier life. A lone pigeon released is likely predator chow. Thank you for rescuing the little guy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They aren't going to bother you over one little pigeon. Many people have them and no one bothers.

The reason baby food applesauce is suggested is because it doesn't contain all the sugar that regular apple sauce does. You don't want to give him all that sugar.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Involving the RSPCA is not a great idea (but you weren't to know). Whatever you do, *Do NOT let them take it!!!*

Under the wildlife acts, birds that used to be known as pest species (including pigeons, collared doves, crows, rooks and others) are not given the same protective status as most others (like our garden songbirds and woodland birds, for instance). *In practice*, no-one gives a toss if someone rescues a feral pigeon and raises it. Keeping it can justified if it has a problem which means it probably won't survive on the loose, or is too bonded to humans, but they do really need other pigeons. I have had very few who could - in theory, anyway - be considered releasable but were kept. That was because they had formed a pair with an unreleasable bird.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

John_D said:


> Involving the RSPCA is not a great idea (but you weren't to know). Whatever you do, *Do NOT let them take it!!!*
> 
> Under the wildlife acts, birds that used to be known as pest species (including pigeons, collared doves, crows, rooks and others) are not given the same protective status as most others (like our garden songbirds and woodland birds, for instance). *In practice*, no-one gives a toss if someone rescues a feral pigeon and raises it. Keeping it can justified if it has a problem which means it probably won't survive on the loose, or is too bonded to humans, but they do really need other pigeons. I have had very few who could - in theory, anyway - be considered releasable but were kept. That was because they had formed a pair with an unreleasable bird.


Thank you for your post,The RSPCA man phoned me and in told him I was gonna rehabilitate with help so he give me some advise and has left it with me,so hopefully I won't hear from them again,


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Boiled up an apple today,let it cool and used the blender to make it into a puree
Put 1tsp and mixed with his water like dotty said,
can i give him green beans got them cause I thought they were the ones with the little peas inside,
Can you chop them up into small pieces as they are?also gave little tiny bit of Greek yoghurt in his mouth.went to pharmacy up my street they did have multi vitamins but when I shook them they feel very big tablets,
How would you administer them?crush them and mix with his water?and are you sure the human ones would be OK to give him,
Or is there other things I could add to his diet to get all the vitamins he needs until the ones I ordered come ,I.e grapes Apple banana stuff like that?i wouldn't give them without checking first,hoping it will help with his poo. Quite watery at the moment.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> Boiled up an apple today,let it cool and used the blender to make it into a puree
> Put 1tsp and mixed with his water like dotty said,
> can i give him green beans got them cause I thought they were the ones with the little peas inside,
> Can you chop them up into small pieces as they are?also gave little tiny bit of Greek yoghurt in his mouth.went to pharmacy up my street they did have multi vitamins but when I shook them they feel very big tablets,
> ...


Regarding the beans-
"Beans - Raw and dried beans contain the toxin phasin. This warning applies to all beans including the string or green bean (Phaseolus vulgaris), red runner bean (P. coccineus), kidney bean (Phaseolus vulgaris), lima bean (P. lunatus), and jack bean (Canavalia ensiformis). Canned beans and beans cooked for ten minutes are fine since this denatures the toxin.

Better not to give him the pill vitamins for humans. Since I don't what he is lacking exactly it is better to get this-

Get him purina puppy chow instead. It has multiple vitamins and calcium.
His poop will change in color because of the chow but its nothing to worry 


So this is your feeding time table-
1) Morning-Give him some Purina puppy chow( 30 pieces) soaked in water to soften + water in bowl with apple sauce.
2) Evening- Egg food
3) Give him some peas/corn and greek yogurt+garlic cap

Do this until the bird vitamins arrive. Let me know if the urates become white.

Also would be nice to give him some sunlight. Do you have a balcony or something you can keep him ? But keep him in a cage and make sure there are no predators. You should supervise and stay with him.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> Regarding the beans-
> "Beans - Raw and dried beans contain the toxin phasin. This warning applies to all beans including the string or green bean (Phaseolus vulgaris), red runner bean (P. coccineus), kidney bean (Phaseolus vulgaris), lima bean (P. lunatus), and jack bean (Canavalia ensiformis). Canned beans and beans cooked for ten minutes are fine since this denatures the toxin.
> 
> Better not to give him the pill vitamins for humans. Since I don't what he is lacking exactly it is better to get this-
> ...


i put him in my back garden,I even take him outside couple of times a day out the cage he cannot fly yet and stay with him.
But at the moment in the uk it very very cold,we have been expecting snow,
So I wish unfortunately no sunlight,weather was abit better couple of days ago,I put him outside.and watched him,
Garlic caps (the human ones? Or do they actually sell the garlic in the pet shops?)


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> i put him in my back garden,I even take him outside couple of times a day out the cage he cannot fly yet and stay with him.
> But at the moment in the uk it very very cold,we have been expecting snow,
> So I wish unfortunately no sunlight,weather was abit better couple of days ago,I put him outside.and watched him,
> Garlic caps (the human ones? Or do they actually sell the garlic in the pet shops?)


If its really cold better not keep him outside.You can just give him vitamin D in the home instead.

Garlic caps for humans is fine to use. I give some to my birds and it helps.

But if there are any pigeon products in the pet store its good to have a look =).


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> If its really cold better not keep him outside.You can just give him vitamin D in the home instead.
> 
> Garlic caps for humans is fine to use. I give some to my birds and it helps.
> 
> But if there are any pigeon products in the pet store its good to have a look =).


because I have dogs I have dog biscuits they are not purina or puppy,they are a good make they are hypoallergenic.Ill find out exactly the brand,
If not I'll go get some,
Did you see my post about rspca man?what the outcome was?


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> because I have dogs I have dog biscuits they are not purina or puppy,they are a good make they are hypoallergenic.Ill find out exactly the brand,
> If not I'll go get some,
> Did you see my post about rspca man?what the outcome was?


Yeah its good you didn't give the bird to him =). You did a great job 

I am sure the baby pigeon will not leave though . He is gonna fly and sit on you shoulder when he is older =). Keep him as a pet forever ! 

Most people will know its a domestic bird. Pigeons are such sweet,calm and affectionate birds .


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Dotty. Glad you are keeping him as a pet. If it is cold would keep him inside where it is warm. Some day you may want to even get him a friend if another pigeon comes your way. Pigeons somehow know how to find kind people.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lots of people do give green beans to their parrots and such. Wouldn't poison him like regular raw beans, but most pigeons aren't going to like them. Minced carrot and finely chopped kale would be better. 
I wouldn't give human vitamins, as they would have different amounts of things in them then what the bird needs. Calcium/vit D tablets for people can be crushed up and sprinkled on his food. But getting a calcium/vit D3 supplement made for birds, like calciBoost or similar would be the best thing. You can over do it with calcium too, and giving too much is bad as well. Too much of anything will hurt, rather than help. 
Too much garlic isn't good for any bird. I wouldn't give a garlic cap every day.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Poo is looking a little better this afternoon,also given spartrix canker tablets 1/2 tab for 3 days,dont know if I need to give longer couldn't find in the package,
Apple sauce for past 2 days in water and tiny smear of yoghurt on my finger in his mouth,
Looks to me like it's starting to do the trick what do you think?


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> Poo is looking a little better this afternoon,also given spartrix canker tablets 1/2 tab for 3 days,dont know if I need to give longer couldn't find in the package,
> Apple sauce for past 2 days in water and tiny smear of yoghurt on my finger in his mouth,
> Looks to me like it's starting to do the trick what do you think?


Yeah it looks better =). Good that urates are white now.

I think you should give him spartix for 2 more days. Then you can stop.
If you feel the canker is really stubborn or serve. you can do total of 10 days.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> Yeah it looks better =). Good that urates are white now.
> 
> I think you should give him spartix for 2 more days. Then you can stop.
> If you feel the canker is really stubborn or serve. you can do total of 10 days.


Wasn't sure 100% he had canker but would do him any harm I wouldn't think best to be safe,


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> Wasn't sure 100% he had canker but would do him any harm I wouldn't think best to be safe,


Since you started the treatment its better to finish it correctly too. In case it is canker. 

My opinion is that give spartix just for 2 more days and then you can stop. Its just to be safe and sure in case he does have it. Cause then the canker won't be gone completely. 

That is why it is important to give it for a certain number of days.

Spartix won't harm him unless you give wrong dosage (like too much in one day).

This is how long you should treat for canker
4-5 days total
IF serve and really bad canker
10 days total


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Just one more thing I wanted to ask,
Just underneath his crop is like a long sharp bone,should you be able to feel this?or is it because he's a juvenielle and needs to put on more weight?.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> Just one more thing I wanted to ask,
> Just underneath his crop is like a long sharp bone,should you be able to feel this?or is it because he's a juvenielle and needs to put on more weight?.


That is his breast bone. He needs to put on weight.

In a few weeks he should gain weight.

You can give him some unsalted peanuts + small amount of bread( brown bread is more nutritious than white though) as treats =). But not too much.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> That is his breast bone. He needs to put on weight.
> 
> In a few weeks he should gain weight.
> 
> You can give him some unsalted peanuts + small amount of bread( brown bread is more nutritious than white though) as treats =). But not too much.


Ok thanks,


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The canker treatment is usually 5 to 7 days. I usually say 7 to 10 days because it commonly takes that long to treat it. But should at least be 5 to 7 days. 7 days being better.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> The canker treatment is usually 5 to 7 days. I usually say 7 to 10 days because it commonly takes that long to treat it. But should at least be 5 to 7 days. 7 days being better.


thanks so he's had his 4th tablet today,1/2 tab it said for youngster,so I have 3 days left of treatment.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good idea.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

My pigeon food and grit arrived,the pigeon food he's seems to have trouble picking the pieces up,bashed them up a little bit,so you put the grit in a seperate dish?and how much?
This is the discription of the grit what's in it,


The Versele Laga Colombine Grit + Redstone Pigeon Supplement is a washed and sterilised mixture of gastric grinding stones, silex-stones, oyster shells, sea shells, redstone, charcoal and aniseed. Gastric grinding stones and silex-stones are the pigeon's teeth. This supplement helps to provide optimal digestion and produce solid droppings,

And the pigeon food


Ingredients: :
Wheat, Maize, Tic Beans, Blue Peas, Maple Peas, Tares.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarah k said:


> My pigeon food and grit arrived,the pigeon food he's seems to have trouble picking the pieces up,bashed them up a little bit,so you put the grit in a seperate dish?and how much?
> This is the discription of the grit what's in it,
> 
> 
> ...


You can just mix the grit with the bird seed. Don't put too much grit.
Like a small amount and mix it evenly in his food.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Dotty said:


> You can just mix the grit with the bird seed. Don't put too much grit.
> Like a small amount and mix it evenly in his food.


ok thanks,hopefully the multi vitamins are not far behind in the post,


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please don't mix the grit in with the seed. It isn't supposed to be mixed. When they want to eat seed, they do not want grit. The grit should be in a separate dish where they can take what they want when they want it. Doesn't have to be measured. Just put some in a dish. When they have used it up, or if it gets damp from moisture in the air, then toss it and put out fresh.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

My brother is going to build me an aviary with 2 pigeons in mind,will get little baby a friend when he/she is old enough,
Was thinking the aviary part 7ft long 
And 3 1/2 ft wide not sure about height maybe 6ft,
Something similar to this.except ours will have felt on the roof of aviary and housing part,
What do you think?would it be adequate for 2 pigeons?
http://www.buttercupfarm.co.uk/avia...-aviary-panels/standard-aviary-6-x-3-x-6.html


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Help 
I'm thinking my baby has got symptoms of pmv,when we first brought the baby home he seemed to walk around abit in the garden,now he either just stays where I put him or turns round in a circle,also I thought it was normal behaviour tipping the head back after drinking or trying to swallow food.
But he seems to tilt his head right back,
What can I do if it is,should I order vaccine now.even if it's not pmv should I vaccinate still?.dont wanna take him my bets incase they suggest putting him to sleep,
Here is the vaccine
https://www.viovet.co.uk/Nobilis_Paramyxo_Pigeon_Vaccine/c12960/

If it is how do I treat it?
He doesn't look sick,he's drinking and eating.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He probably doesn't have PMV, but if he did, then you can't vaccinate him. Too late if they have it.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Even if he has pmv, they need supportive care and will recover. No bird should be put to sleep for having something they will recover from. So please dont let any vet talk you into that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sarah k said:


> Help
> I'm thinking my baby has got symptoms of pmv,when we first brought the baby home he seemed to walk around abit in the garden,now he either just stays where I put him or turns round in a circle,also* I thought it was normal behaviour tipping the head back after drinking or trying to swallow food.
> But he seems to tilt his head right back,*
> What can I do if it is,should I order vaccine now.even if it's not pmv should I vaccinate still?.dont wanna take him my bets incase they suggest putting him to sleep,
> ...



I still think he has canker. He could have a hard time swallowing if he has it. That would account for the head tilting.
Spartrix doesn't work all that well. You could get something better from a vet. I would give him a whole pill rather than half as it doesn't work all that great. You probably need something better. Is he drinking a lot?


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> I still think he has canker. He could have a hard time swallowing if he has it. That would account for the head tilting.
> Spartrix doesn't work all that well. You could get something better from a vet. I would give him a whole pill rather than half as it doesn't work all that great. You probably need something better. Is he drinking a lot?


yes personally I think he does drink alot,so as regards to the spartrix tablets he's had 7 days of 1/2 a tablet,should I give another 7 days using 1 tablet each day?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would. But like I said, you may need something other than Spartrix. Sometimes, if a difficult canker we even use two different meds.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> I would. But like I said, you may need something other than Spartrix. Sometimes, if a difficult canker we even use two different meds.


It's probably a big no no,but I was in hospital a few months back,anyway they give me antibiotics I was naughty and didn't finish them all.
I have co-amoxiclav.

What about giving these but much smaller dose?,I have about 4 left.
They are quite big tablets.but could be broken up.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Noticed his eye on one side is starting to close abit and has 2 smallest swellings either side started appearing last night,


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Can't stand one of the vetinary nurses at my practice rang up couldn't get a appointment till tomorrow afternoon ,so I sent email with pictures.
They still need to see him before prescribing anything.
Cause she know I rescued him,just think she's being funny,
Saying that the balding could be due to stress.and his environment,they don't do well in captivity,she made me feel rubbish,

Update

I do like my vet,but I wanted him seen today.so registered him with another vet practice near us.she was very nice the lady.told her we had rescued him and was worried about canker.she give him a full check over.couldnt see any canker.
Looked at his eye,she put some green liquid in his eye so she could look at his cornea,said he had an ulcerated cornea.has given me some eye gel for that.and also some Metacam oral suspension.
Said to see how he goes.
And to try and weigh him.
Mentioned about calcium.
And there are other things to look out for but until then to see how he goes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Did they take a swab from his throat and check it under a microscope? Canker doesn't always show in the throat. This wasn't an avian vet was it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That head lump could be pox and maybe now spreading. I had thought that in the beginning, but since he didn't seem to be getting more, figured maybe not.


----------



## Sarah k (Jan 8, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Did they take a swab from his throat and check it under a microscope? Canker doesn't always show in the throat. This wasn't an avian vet was it?


No they didn't take a swab.
And they are not an avian vet,but they do specialize in all sorts of pets they are called vets4pets in uk.there is a whole chain of them round the country.
A think she did mention not to give any other medicine whilst he is on the oral suspension.
But I would have to phone and check on that,


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Unless an avian vet than they cannot help you. Any vet that knew anything about pigeons or canker would understand that it doesn't always show in the mouth, and that if suspected would need a swab from the throat or crop to make sure. Without that they have no idea of whether or not the bird has canker.


----------



## viveknv (Feb 17, 2020)

*Baby pigeon*

For the best deals in birds, supplies visit birds shop in Dubai


----------

